# Anyone else taken their nremt on a Friday?



## KMil (Aug 7, 2015)

Probably a bad idea to take the test on a Friday. Lol
Test stopped me at about 69-71 questions. Ended at around 12:45pm Still not sure how I did which seems to be a trend here. Anyway, anyone else take their test on a Friday? If so, did you have to wait the dreadful few days to get your results?


----------



## WildlandEMT89 (Aug 7, 2015)

At that number of questions you either passed easily or failed rather spectacularly.
Let's hope for the former.


----------



## KMil (Aug 7, 2015)

Yes, let's. Lol
Looks like I'm in for the wait.


----------



## over seijasw (Sep 16, 2015)

Yes! I took mine last Friday September 11th. I know what a date... Lol but it was so horrible I couldn't sleep I refused to go out with my friends my girlfriend was complaining I just wanted to stay home and refresh my nremt website every 15 minutes I left Friday around 2:30 pm and did not receive the good news till Monday 11:45am!


----------



## KMil (Sep 16, 2015)

over seijasw said:


> Yes! I took mine last Friday September 11th. I know what a date... Lol but it was so horrible I couldn't sleep I refused to go out with my friends my girlfriend was complaining I just wanted to stay home and refresh my nremt website every 15 minutes I left Friday around 2:30 pm and did not receive the good news till Monday 11:45am!


Sounds exactly like my grueling wait! Congratulations!


----------



## 100R05 (Sep 22, 2015)

I took mine on a Friday, and the next Monday was a holiday, I had to wait until that Tuesday!!! never wracking for sure!


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 22, 2015)

Did my I/85 on a friday evening and found out the following Monday. Not learning my lesson, I did my Paramedic CBT on a saturday morning before shift... Talk about a LONG shift before I found out Monday morning I passed


----------



## Tquan22 (Sep 23, 2015)

I took the test 3 times and for some reason, Friday was the only day open... if you're an inpatient person like me...waiting for your results over the weekend is a killer... the 3rd time I took it I was ****ting bricks ... I woke up at 6am Monday to see my results and passed ..


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 23, 2015)

Took Medic test on Saturday morning and had to wait until Monday to find out. 

For my EMT test I was checking the BRENT website every 30 minutes after I took the test and was very nervous. For my medic I wasn't nervous at all and didn't check my score until 1000 pacific time on Monday.


----------



## chrisp368 (Sep 27, 2015)

Just took mine today (Saturday) and they said my results should be up Monday morning.


----------



## EMSErin (Nov 13, 2015)

I just


KMil said:


> Probably a bad idea to take the test on a Friday. Lol
> Test stopped me at about 69-71 questions. Ended at around 12:45pm Still not sure how I did which seems to be a trend here. Anyway, anyone else take their test on a Friday? If so, did you have to wait the dreadful few days to get your results?


I just took mine tonight and have to wait till Monday to find out. My nerves are racked.


----------

